# No 3 Or 4Gs



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm baffled at this point. I was running Eternity rc62 and decided to flash back to SoaB 1.03. I wiped, formatted, and cleared all that I could multiple times but I still can't get my 3 or 4Gs to connect. I can make & receive phone calls, wifi works, bluetooth works, and randomly 1x will pop up. Am I missing something? Did I break my all my Gs?


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you have your battery cover on? Might be a stupid question.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yup. Cover is on securely.


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

I had the same issue. I reflashed my kernel and Rom to fix the issue. I think it was the kernel. Also try and set your radio to 3g only and see if that helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll try flashing a kernel but I've flashed the SoaB 1.03 about five times & the SkyRaider two or three. Hopefully that helps. I just don't get it.. I get 1X randomly then it just drops.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

If flashing a different rom/kernel doesn't work go to your dialer and dial ##778# (you may have to press send). When the menu pops up select edit mode and enter the code 000000 (6 zeros). Go to modem settings and click on Rev. A. A menu should pop up that says Modify Rev A. at the top and you should have the options Enable, Disable, and eHRPD. eHRPD should already be selected. Change it to Enable and then press OK. Press menu then commit modifications. After your phone reboots go to phone info and select CDMA Auto (PRL). What this process does is change your phone from talking to the "new" 3G network that the thunderbolt runs on to the "old" network (or so I've been read, I'm not an expert). If you're able to connect to 3G after you've done this but you still can't connect to 3G or 4G after switching back I think you just need a new SIM card. I had a problem recently just like this and this was the only way I could get any data. The problem was eventually fixed by going to my Verizon store and getting a new SIM card.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Just to recap.. what I tried.
Flash a ROM
Flash a different ROM
Battery pull & SIM pull for 10min
Flashed a new kernel
Reflashed AmonRA recovery (Was on TWRP)
Flashed the ROMs again
Restored a known working backup
Flashed SoaB
Did the stuff Curiosity suggested
Flashed the MR3 radios in the OP of the SoaB thread.

I get 1X, 3G and LTE randomly now but not consistently. The phone thinks I have data on but when I try to open the market or GV, or anything that uses data, it says I have no connection still. I think I'm going to pop into a store today & swap out sim cards to see if that helps.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea I have that problem some days and then sometimes I don't, I have swapped sim card and it doesn't really help could be Verizon or something I have no idea unless there is physical radio hardware on some of these that is just buggy.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Some co workers and myself are having the same problem on non rooted phones. We called verizon and they said that it seemed to be a national problem. I wonder what they could be doing.

They also told us that the Thunderbolt was the phone holding the best signal. They also told us that the Bionic around our area was completely worthless.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems like the further I get from home the longer my Gs stay. I am at work now & I have a strong, consistent, LTE signal. While that may lead to the conclusion that something is going on near my house it doesn't make sense why my gf's DX has a strong 3G signal & my Xoom hops back & forth between 3 & 4G.


----------

